# help i need help from u guys



## muddenz71 (Feb 25, 2005)

hey all i am a realy big bass fisher and have built very nice setups for bass now i am getting into crappie and smallmouth in river what do u guys suggest for nice but not alot of money setups please help thanks oh i had my first son thursday at 6.42pm 8lbs 19in i think he is a keeper


----------



## big black jeep (Jun 5, 2004)

I put a post in the lounge for ya.


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Berkley Cherrywood rods, 6 1/2 ft, with a decent reel on it, is a decent panfish set up.

Also, a 7 ft IM8 Guide Series rod from Gander Mtn does well too. Great for fishing small jigs in brush, back-trolling, or even slip bobber fishing.


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

I have a 6-1/2 ft ugly stik lite pro, light action rod, with a okuma titanium light action reel..I think this is ideal for light ultra light fishing.


----------



## born2fish (May 10, 2005)

There are several great way to fish crappie and they all work. I grew up fishing crappie on a 10 ft pole and "crappie rig" with two minnows. Didn't even know what a jig was. Caught mountains of fish. The beauty of the crappie rig is that the weight is on the bottom and you can feel the bottom of the lake and walk your bait around brush and do a decent job of not getting tangles.

I eventually migrated to the spinning combo with about a 6 lb line. I have a medium action and an ultra light both of which have a different use. I like the medium action when I'm using the crappie rig because I like fishing a heavy weight (up to 1 oz) and keeping a tight line. I use this setup when fishing brush piles in about any depth water. I also like setting up the ultra light combo with a slip bob and just letting it trail the boat. I'll move the depth up and down until something works. Other times I like casting a jig with the ultra light. Depends on my mood and the mood of the crappie which one I use.

There's lots of good articles out there. I even read one where the guy flings the jig like a sling shot instead of casting. Claims to get better accuracy. I've never fished crappie in a river, but if you get a jig or minnow close to it, you'll catch fish.


----------



## getinjiggy (May 24, 2004)

11ft cherrywood! Berkley has me hooked on this rod! Im looking for a sweet reel to match up with it nicely!


----------



## midoh39 (May 8, 2005)

Mepps spinners are really good for big smallies in rivers.


----------



## midoh39 (May 8, 2005)

Mepps spinners are really good for big smallies in rivers. I have a Daiwa MH rod with 12 pound test because bigger fish can snap your rod.


----------



## midoh39 (May 8, 2005)

midoh39 said:


> Mepps spinners are really good for big smallies in rivers. I have a Daiwa MH rod with 12 pound test because bigger fish can snap your rod.


For crappies i use minnows or jigs in rivers they attack any thing that looks like a minnow.


----------

